# Is there anything that fills the sink as a chopping board



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have a Rollerteam 700 and Suzy would like some more work space.

Is there such an item that fills the hole to make it a chopping board? She is also missign any kind of draining board - similarly is there a way around this?

CHEERS


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi we use a stainless steel round sink cover from Ikea not great as a chopping board but gives extra space and as it has a cut out is good as a sink drainer.

Tim


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi we use a stainless steel round sink cover from Ikea not great as a chopping board but gives extra space and as it has a cut out is good as a sink drainer.

Tim


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi we use a stainless steel round sink cover from Ikea not great as a chopping board but gives extra space and as it has a cut out is good as a sink drainer.

Tim


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Both Betterware and Lakeland have round draining boards and Betterware have a square one as well- with lip so they fit on the worktop and water drains into the sink. These cost about £6.

If you look through the Kleeneze online catalogue I think they have a chopping board that is suitable for a round sink as well. 

Of course you could always go for the pukka option available from O'Learys or Leisureshopdirect but they are pricey.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Not certain if the size is the same, but Swift have a round sink with a wooden chopping board option and a plastic drainer that overhangs the sink.
We have the same sink as you and just use a plastic tray as a drainer. Have plenty of worktop so not worried about a place for chopping.
Gerry


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

If it is the same sink as ours I bought a round wooden chopping board from B & Q and it fits perfectly.

Regards

Lorna


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I noticed that on (soon to be) our 2005 Hymer T Class the two sink covers both have chopping boards on the underside.

Therefore they must be available, though at what cost or in what sizes I don't know.

In our present van I carefully measured the sink size, then went round several shops and bought the nearest size board. I then used very small sections of gripper tape to make sure it stayed in place when travelling.

Gave extra working space though not proper chopping boards.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink cover*

Hi

Is this what you are looking for? If so, I have one of each for sale! PM me if you are interested.

Russell

Here are links to the products

Drainer

Another option is this item at Lakeland

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/keyword/circular+drainer/product/21735


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Russell,

I think that is what she is after, do you have the dimensions of them and I can ask her when she gets back from shopping.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We ended up going for the B&Q chopping board, it is a great fit. Just need to sort a drainer of some kind next.

Thanks for the links.


----------

